# compact car recommendations?



## sweetpea687 (Aug 8, 2005)

Currently I have a 1994 Ford Tempo, which at this time is crapping out on me, so I'm on the the lookout for a resonably priced 4-dr compact car..preferably with good mileage.. 

Anyone have any recommendations, or have any experiences with say a Pontiac Sunfire?

Thanks! :4-dontkno


----------



## ALVERONI (Aug 1, 2005)

*Hard to beat a Honda*

I've been in car sales for about 15 years and sold almost every brand either new or used and I sure like the imports right now for overall performance and economy.I saw last weeks JD powers ranked Toyota 1st in CSI.I have a 98 Civic EX that just hit 150k and doing great.


----------



## sweetpea687 (Aug 8, 2005)

Awesome. I was acutally looking at a Nissan Sentra, I had a 1990 one, and loved it, unfortunately the body got a little too ripe for my liking, .. and also have been looking at a Toyota Echo Sedan.. and if, if I can get the funding, the Prius... seeing as gas prices are OUTRAGEOUS! :dead:


----------



## ALVERONI (Aug 1, 2005)

*Take a look at mazdas too*

If you liked the older Sentra style then you may like the Mazda 3,it replaced the Protege last year.Mazda has made some nice changes lately with longer full coverage ,4yr/50k miles and nicer interiors.I was selling both brands and for the money the Mazda 3 was a good seller.You know,the hybrids are great and hopefully we will see more soon with the gas prices so high,$2.50/gal. here in the texas, oilfields are booming again,but I think I'll wait til some of the bugs get worked out and the cost comes down some.Meanwhile the car companies are practically paying us to sign up on a new car and financing is still preety cheap if you do some shopping around,try to avoid financing at the dealer,thats where they are making up their lost revenues now.Happy shopping!!


----------

